# Explain your avatar



## Sir Kanra

I'm an action loving dragonball fan. Jk. That's more like when I was young. As I've now grown and matured the reasoning is deeper now.

I've always looked up to Goku and his passion for battle and pushing himself beyond his limits. Found it inspiring. This, however, is not an ordinary Goku. More like an evil alternate Goku. What he often represents is Justice. A recurring theme I feel attached to is _Justice_. He is also considered Black Goku, and his pink haired form here is Rose'. Thus Black Rose which represents death and also anarchism. My interpretation is "destruction brings creation". Since the character is all about a "new utopia". Like a Phoenix Flame. I find such beliefs very interesting. 

I love revolutionary themes, and I see the state our world's in today.. so it means even more.


----------



## 03534

???


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Tsume is the 2nd character introduced in the anime "Wolf's Rain". I chose him as my avatar cause he's a rough and self-reliant loner who keeps his true feelings to himself. I also happen to be at a point in my life where choosing to refuse to "befriend" others is _the_ most beneficial course of action I can possibly take.


----------



## LennyOpaads

Tried to find a picture which I thought described my personality best, I'm a nature lover who chases sunsets!


----------



## SuperfluousNinja

I'm a ninja! Hiyyah!


----------



## ReticentRod

I'm a guitarist who loves effect pedals (aka: stomp boxes) My favorite is the Crowther Hot Cake.


----------



## crislikestar

I love the artwork of videogames like Final Fantasy or, in this case, Bravely Default. Agnes, the character from my picture, is a very value oriented person who's very private, compassionate and takes things very seriously. Moreover, in this picture, she looks happy and relaxed, also quite fashionable haha. I used to be very very shy and insecure, but nowadays, I'm not that shy anymore, because I've learned to relax myself and to be free to communicate the things that are meaningful and important for me to share with other people. Also, I quite look like her a bit in real life haha, so it's kind of cute for me to take this avatar, like a cartoon version of me :laughing:.


----------



## NeonMidget

Rick and Morty because... why not, it's a good show... sometimes. :computer:


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome

martinkunev said:


> People had always made jokes about my hair - it just grows up in all directions. When it gets too long, it gets in the way of other people seeing (which was a problem in school as I was sitting on the second desk).
> 
> I was at a party for the student's holiday in my country. Two friends decided they can stack cards on my hair. It took them about 5 minutes, but eventually they managed to make a two-floor tower. It wasn't easy for them, because somebody else was trying to destroy it in the process by throwing cards at it. It wasn't very easy for me either, because I had sit on a chair without moving and controlling my breathing.
> 
> As a whole, it was a very memorable evening.


I actually really like your hair, it seems quite cool.


----------



## Malandro

Before I went away, I think I finally got to the last volume of GALS! Between that time and when I came back, I finally finished the series. I just love the millennium gyaru aesthetic (platforms, hibiscus, beach, etc.) and since that kind of look is trending now... I dunno lol

But either way, it took me a good 4 years to finish the series. Loved it but knew I had to finish it up cus withe every passing year, it just started to seem more and more childish to me lol


----------



## Queen of Cups

Because who doesnt love a Victorian lady in a flower hat?


----------



## VinnieBob

well, it's bruce Campbell
it's a scene from evil dead ll
it's pretty much how I feel on the inside


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

It's from a link I found on Facebook titled "Illustrations depicting the joys of living alone & being single" or some shit. In this illustration, the woman was binge eating. I don't binge eat very often, but I liked the idea of her enjoying her solitude on the couch eating Chinese food and watching TV in comfy clothes. Reminded me of my happy place.


----------



## unstable.exe

I tend to overthink stuff almost everytime, to the point where I feel as if my head will explode. It's a representation I guess.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Me and my favorite mug.


----------



## Veggie

It's from the Community GI Joe episode. Was my favorite show for a while, and I just got the last couple seasons on Amazon. Plus I kinda relate to Britta's character in a couple ways.


----------



## Cotillion

he's geralt of rivia from the witcher series

i just saw these "noirish" fan-made posters and thought they were cool af
that's all


----------



## Sir Kanra

The dark comforts me


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I'ma fan of Idolmaster.
And Russian.
Put the two together.


----------



## Judson Joist

My avatar is the maniacal Dr. Faryan from a NES game called 'Werewolf: The Last Warrior'. I slightly photoshopped it to make him look just a bit like Dwight Schrute from the American version of 'The Office', complete with a slight cocky smirk. It's supposed to look stereotypically INTJ-ish even though I'm really a squishy bunny in real life (figuratively speaking).
:tongue:
Stereotypes exist for a reason.



Vinniebob said:


> well, it's bruce Campbell
> it's a scene from evil dead ll
> it's pretty much how I feel on the inside


----------



## Rong Wong

It's the king of clubs from the Marseille Tarot. I have French ancestry so the link to Marseille is valid. I had an interest in the occult symbolism of tarot cards, their history and uses.


----------



## Angelo

It's my eye...
Window to the soul, symbolic shit, bla bla. It's my avatar because it looks cool and it was extremely difficult to take because I was using a DSLR and had to guess if I was centered, in focus, too close or far, if I had my eyes open enough... Eventually I got lucky.


----------



## VinnieBob

its a selfie of my soul


----------



## Sily

I like coffee, books, chairs, dogs and people not bothering me. 

This avatar has it all.










I change my avatar just about every single day. 

I get bored with the same image. It starts to smell dusty to me.


----------



## Hexigoon

Well, she's one of the main characters for this comic I wanted to make about a duo of bees who fight crime and are seen as super-heroes (even though the leader - her best friend - just does it to get rid of the competition). Then one day things get complicated and they have to join up with their arch-rivals to save the colony.
I guess her personality is similar to an ENFP. She's a bubbly, sociable, creative, perceptive justice-seeker who likes to help her friends and most wouldn't suspect her of having a dark side. 

Beyond that, bees do have plenty of symbolism. So that certainly applies but primarily I like the cute and I want to give my posts a happy, friendly vibe.


----------



## SilentScream

Girl sitting on a car. She's cute. The car is a Ford mustang.

Man I miss my Inferior Ni days. I could come up with some of the most meaningful shit. But now it just all seems incredibly pretentious. Lol


----------



## swenya

It's a picture of me. My avatar describes me because it's me. That's how i look. Wild.


----------



## Kommandant

It's Doctor Josef Mengele
He did some stuff... Doctor stuff...


----------



## poco a poco

It's a drawing I did of myself in the style of the Danganronpa games/anime... kinda loosely based off the style, though, as the eyes are not really the right shape. in the game, each character has a specific talent they're very gifted in
there are puzzle pieces on the jeans because my talent is solving puzzles (jigsaw, crossword, mazes, riddles, etc)...the talent everyone wants...very useful...


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

Ash from the movie Army of Darkness (1992). Iconic and main character from the Evil Dead series of movies, episodes, and comics.

@vinniebob knows what's up.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

its my celebrity crush Samuel Larsen XD


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Kaznos

* *














Feast of Muses by Stanislovas Kuzma, depicting the muses of Drama, Tragedy and Comedy.


----------



## leictreon

It's Fenneko from Aggretsuko. Perhaps the driest and most sarcastic (and coolest) character in the show.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl

My avatar is the Swedish rock musician (and 'surrogate big brother') Tomas Ledin at the age of 27/28.


----------



## piece in quite

best jpeg 2018


----------



## Ariviel

A random illustration i came across and fell in love with the harmony of sadness and beauty in it.


----------



## SilentScream

Should be pretty obvious.


----------



## jetser

Kylo Ren is millennial anger: is what I am.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V




----------



## WarmMachines

My avatar has little meaning. I was surfing deviant art for a while, saw this fantasy portrait that reminded me of my facial expression and tada, there you go, a new avatar.
My profile picture, on the other hand...









A messy layering, at first glance. Girl with a surfing board on clouds with a rainbow going through moon phases, with an Orion belt background? What meaning could this have?
Very straightforward. I have always been fascinated with astronomy. It was my favorite chapter in 12th grade Physics. Sadly, I didn't pursue that line. The surfing board represents how I explored that vast subject with fun and enthusiasm. How the universe made me hungrier to know more about it. How confident and at home I felt in the sea of burning balls of fire, like a surfer in the waves of the sea. It calmed me. The moon phases represent the ebbs and flows of life. Rainbow is most probably the childish curiosity and creativity that I still have in me, but it's not an elliptical, all-consuming rainbow of my childhood. It's now directed at something, at a certain goal, like a magnifying glass directing the rays of sunlight at a certain focal point.


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Lucan1010

About four-ish years ago some random guy on my school bus turned around, interrupting me and my friend who were talking. "Hey, you know who you look like?" he asks me. "No, who?", I reply. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out his phone, Google photos at the ready. Sure enough, the person on his phone looked strikingly like me. "I do look like him, who is that?" I inquire. "Young Vladimir Putin," he says with a look of triumph on his face. I never saw him again, I never learned how he found out I looked like young Putin, and above all else, I never learned why he was looking at pictures of young Putin in the first place. All that remains, is my PerC avatar.


----------



## Hexigoon

Just saw a bunch of members using edited Padoru avatars so I joined in too for Christmas.


----------



## Sybow

The National Elf Service said:


> Just saw a bunch of members using edited Padoru avatars so I joined in too for Christmas.


They remind me of maplestory.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I was playing alot of Black Ops 2, so I added this image in as a current interest.


----------



## odinthor

It's a picture I took in Oslo of a statue in Frogner Park. Though the statue has nothing to do with the quote, the name I gave my photo is a quote from Ibsen's _Ghosts_: "Mother, give me the sun."


----------



## integra

upside down nyaa-mon


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

The Disciple is the Sufferers true love and supposed to be his protoge, I assume.
When The Sufferer was killed, The Disciple was spared, and she went insane.

I like to think of how she might have been if she had been able to handle the loss of her beloved. How she might grow into her own power and change Alternia for the better as the Sufferer had.

I suspect she was too dependent on The Sufferer to achieve anything worthwhile after his death.

Its a perfect example of the mindset Ive been in.

Also, she reminds me of a character of mine.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I learned how to make hard candies. The avatar is a picture of those hard candies.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Pumyra has been my suppressed mood for quite a while. In between wanting to be a willing ally and helpful within reason or wanting to really rip someone a new one. She represents nothing else.


----------



## TKDfan888

I chose my avatar because it expresses who I am. It looks like an anime schoolgirl. It represents me because I am upright, upbeat, studious, and a little bit uptight.


----------



## nam

It made me laugh


----------

